# Hen, goats beard, and box turtle



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Saw some stuff today and got pics. A cool turtle, a budding hen and a goats beard that something had been chewing on. Honeys have been real sparse, just a few here and there nothing photo worthy. A couple stumps have not produced yet. Letting this hen bud go a while. I'll be checking on it.
I hope the old Polish or Russian saying (cannot remember which one), that a mushroom quits growing if someone see's it, is not true!
The red eyes on this turtle were fearsome looking, the little guy did not stand down to me invading his home.
Good luck out there!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Very nice OGM!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice pics Oldgrandman!!


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice pictures Oldgrandman
That hen looks nice and tender


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

MAttt said:


> Nice pictures Oldgrandman
> That hen looks nice and tender


 ......I'm thinking turtle soup too:evilsmile:lol::lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I cut the hen last night. It had grown about double or a bit more in size. A bit colder and I'd have let it go a little more but the bugs and something else started nibbling on it a little. It was good. There will be more ...

Here is what Wiki says about the Eastern Box turtle FYI
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_Box_Turtle

This was interesting...



> Box turtles are also known to have consumed poisonous fungi making their flesh inedible by native American hunter gatherers.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Oldgrandman said:


> I cut the hen last night. It had grown about double or a bit more in size. A bit colder and I'd have let it go a little more but the bugs and something else started nibbling on it a little. It was good. There will be more ...
> 
> Here is what Wiki says about the Eastern Box turtle FYI
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_Box_Turtle
> ...


 OGM I'm not really going to eat the box turtle:lol:. However, a snapping turtle they do have a season for and I really want to try it sometime. That is very good info and interesting to know though. Maybe he was the one eating the shrooms too


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

fasthunter said:


> OGM I'm not really going to eat the box turtle:lol:.


I really did not think so but found the info pretty interesting so I shared it.
I did wonder if he was hiting some of the shrooms in the woods I saw hammered on. He just might find himself transplanted if I catch him doing it, :rant:!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Oldgrandman said:


> I really did not think so but found the info pretty interesting so I shared it.
> I did wonder if he was hiting some of the shrooms in the woods I saw hammered on. He just might find himself transplanted if I catch him doing it, :rant:!


 Just have a talk with him. Tell him that he can eat all of the Galerina, Destroying Angel ect that he wants and to LEAVE THE REST ALONE!!:lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

No new fungi lately but did spot another box turtle in the same spot, but this was a diferent one. A female as it had brownish colored eyes and you can see the color differences on the body in the photos. Was smaller too.
Must be a sanctuary for them in this spot as there may be some breeding going on. I never saw 2 in the same year before let alone the same week. It has all the right habitat and food.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Oldgrandman said:


> No new fungi lately but did spot another box turtle in the same spot, but this was a diferent one. A female as it had brownish colored eyes and you can see the color differences on the body in the photos. Was smaller too.
> Must be a sanctuary for them in this spot as there may be some breeding going on. I never saw 2 in the same year before let alone the same week. It has all the right habitat and food.


 That's pretty cool OGM.


----------

